# Request advice on connecting PC to Home Theater



## ame (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello Friends 

I have a ONKYO SR 606 amplifier with Wharfedale speakers and 40 inch Samsung full HD TV. I am buyuing a new PC and want to watch Blu Ray movies on my HT.The PC config is as follows:

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-G31-S2L 
Processor: Intel E5200 
RAM: Transcend 2GB DDR2 800MHz 
GPU: Palit 9600GT 512MB ---------has HDMI PORT:bigsmile: 
HDD: Seagate 500GB SATAII 
Optical Drive: L.G. GH22NS30 SATA/Samsung SH-S22F SATA 
Monitor:Samsung P2250 ,full HD :bigsmile:

Request advice on how will I be able to connect my PC to my home theater to watch Bluray movies in my TV and use ONKYO Amp for complete HT experience?

Thanks in advance
ame


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

HDMI.

However, unless you're sitting within 6' of the display, you probably won't notice the benefits of Blu Ray on a 40" TV.


----------



## ame (Jan 23, 2010)

Dear spartanstew

If I connect my GPU through HDMI cable to my TV it should take care of the video.

How to get the audio from PC to ONKYO amp? Or am I missing something here:innocent:

ame


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

GPU - HDMI - Onkyo - HDMI - TV


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

You need to make sure that there is an SPDIF cable run from the motherboard to the 9600GT(Inside the PC). If not, you need to get one and install it.

Then just take the HDMI cable and run it into your receiver.(assuming you already have an HDMI cable between your receiver and your TV)

If you are planning to watch BD movies from physical discs you will also need a BD drive and a BD codec(software).

Let me know if you need more detail and I can fill in the blanks.


----------



## ame (Jan 23, 2010)

Dear spartanstew

Thanks for clarifying.I thought GPU only handled the images.

Hello dalto 

Appreciate your help.I will try to get the SPDIF cable installed.

I dont plan to watch BD movies from physical discs but downloaded content.

Do you think this config will give me a HD home theater experience ?

Regards

ame


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

You're welcome.

And no offense, but I don't see how you'll get a HT experience on a 40" display. I have a 65" display (sitting 11' away) in my living room with 5.1 sound (and BD and dual DVR's) and wouldn't even consider that close to a HD HT experience.


----------



## ame (Jan 23, 2010)

Dear spartanstew 

When I bought the full HD TV,I was attracted by the demo HD content(SONY beach volleyball videos) they generally play at stores.

I have not been able to watch any HD content till date as TV channels are mainly in SD in my country.

The SD TV content I have to watch on my HD TV is sad ,however when I play DVD with DVD player which has got upscaling ,the images are much better. 

I will be happy even I can watch something close to the DEMO HD quality from this config. 

ame


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> I have a 65" display (sitting 11' away) in my living room with 5.1 sound (and BD and dual DVR's) and wouldn't even consider that close to a HD HT experience.


You have some serious high standards.



ame said:


> I will be happy even I can watch something close to the DEMO HD quality from this config.


There is a HUGE step up between SD and HD content and you will absolutely be able to see this on your 40" TV. Once you get it all setup I think you will really enjoy it.

BluRay movies will look even nicer than the upscaled DVD's your viewing today.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

dalto said:


> You have some serious high standards.


Maybe. But I know that when I used to go to commercial theaters, I was immersed in the picture and surrounded by audio. I don't get that experience on a 65" display from 11' (let alone a 40"). I do, however, get that experience on my 126" display from 13' away with 7.1 audio. That's my home theater experience, which is in most ways better than a commercial theater experience. You just can't get a HD display and expect to have a HT experience. Will it be better than a SD display? Yes, but that's different.


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

Just thought i would clarify. maybe your motherboard supports SPDIF output, maybe not. many times there will be an internal connection where you connect 2 pins from the motherboard to the video card. which effectively just takes the signal from the motherboard and slips it into the HDMI cable.

Personally I have a separate better sounding sound card which i run to the receiver and then the HDMI cable directly to the tv.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

ccdoggy said:


> Just thought i would clarify. maybe your motherboard supports SPDIF output, maybe not.


The motherboard presented above has an internal SPDIF port but not an external one according to the manual.


----------



## ame (Jan 23, 2010)

Dear dalto, spartanstew and ccdoggy

Thank you for the help.
Dalto 

Your assurance was heartening :T 

If the motherboard doesnt have an external port,is there a way ? 

Best Wishes

ame


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

ame said:


> If the motherboard doesnt have an external port,is there a way ?


Yes, just use an internal cable as I described above.


----------

